# Satellite  internet service



## cda (Apr 6, 2010)

My daughter is moving kind of outside a little town. It appears she cannot get dsl internet service through the phone, or cable tv service.

Anyone know about satellite internet service??

how good

how fast

any suggestions on providers??

?????


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a friend in the UP who has the Dish Net for TV and Hughes Net for Internet. I had no issues using it when I last visited and it was fast enough for the pictures (of deer)    I was looking at during hunting camp don't know about the pricing and I'm sure you can find out more by calling providers or on the net.


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 6, 2010)

When I looked into dish internet service years ago the downloads were through the dish, which would be pretty fast.  Uploads were through your phone line, so they were much slower.  I don't know if you can upload through the dish now.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 6, 2010)

I had Hughes Net and got rid of it. It was way over priced. Switched to Wild Blue. Better price and just as fast.


----------



## pwood (Apr 6, 2010)

we use wild blue at home miles from nowhere. the wife is a bit happier than the dial up but still wants something faster. what else is there?


----------



## cda (Apr 6, 2010)

Wild Blue

read some complaints about wild blue, do they limit how much you can use it a month????


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 6, 2010)

Has anyone tried AT&T or Sprint internet service?

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch (Apr 6, 2010)

No limit on time withWild Blue. I too have heard some complaints but we have had it for a couple of years with no problems. It is not the fastest but serves our needs.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 6, 2010)

Sprint stinks in this area. The phones and nextel drop calls all the time. My son wants me to carry a nextel for communication when he has roofing or code questions cause it is free to talk. Have the time I have to find a signal. I have AT&T cell and dropped the Internet. They wanted 30.00 more for that service. Not for me. I just find the free wireless hook ups.


----------



## cda (Apr 6, 2010)

Uncle Bob

I use att dsl through  the phone line and have no problems, even have a wireless router they supplied and it wil run the wireless laptop and WII.

do not use thier satellite service


----------



## pwood (Apr 7, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> Wild Blueread some complaints about wild blue, do they limit how much you can use it a month????


the misses says that some regions limit the bandwidth you can have and then fees increase for additional downloading. she has not exceeded that threshold in 2 years so far.


----------



## Alias (Apr 7, 2010)

cda -

I have Dish for my satellite tv and they are partnered with Wild Blue.  I do not have satellite internet yet but, if the local phone company keeps pi$$ing me off, it might happen yet.  : )

Sue, where the west still lives........................


----------



## conarb (Apr 7, 2010)

Sue, where the west still lives........................

I've gone from dialup, to satellite, to DSL (when it arrived), to cable (when it arrived), cable is far superior.

The problems I had with satellite were 1) Upload was slow through dial-up, so check and see if that's still the case, and 2) During wind storms the satellite dish was constantly flexing off center and I had to have it constantly adjusted ($50).  The tech explained to me that the TV signal is received in an area the size of a softball while the Internet signal was received in an area the size of a dime.  I mounted my dish on a fascia board, while it was securely mounted the wind would catch the dish and it would cause the fascia to flex back and forth maybe ¼', while it always came back to the same spot the flexing motion would loosen the bolts no matter how tight I turned them. So in mounting a dish be sure to mount it on something stable, not a fascia board that can move back and forth.


----------



## brudgers (Apr 7, 2010)

conarb said:
			
		

> Sue, where the west still lives........................I've gone from dialup, to satellite, to DSL (when it arrived), to cable (when it arrived), cable is far superior.
> 
> The problems I had with satellite were 1) Upload was slow through dial-up, so check and see if that's still the case, and 2) During wind storms the satellite dish was constantly flexing off center and I had to have it constantly adjusted ($50).  The tech explained to me that the TV signal is received in an area the size of a softball while the Internet signal was received in an area the size of a dime.  I mounted my dish on a fascia board, while it was securely mounted the wind would catch the dish and it would cause the fascia to flex back and forth maybe ¼', while it always came back to the same spot the flexing motion would loosen the bolts no matter how tight I turned them. So in mounting a dish be sure to mount it on something stable, not a fascia board that can move back and forth.


I hope you got engineering for it.


----------



## cda (Apr 12, 2010)

anyone use direct tv for just tv service???

pros???

cons??


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 12, 2010)

Neighbor loves it, that's all I can provide.


----------

